# Just ordered a new 2014 Cruze Diesel.



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Just ordered a new 2014 Cruze Diesel. Rainforest Green with everything but the sun roof. Always have had diesel trucks, and currently drive a 2002 Duramax bought new, and several John Deere tractors. This will be our first diesel car and looking forward to it. ccasion14: It took a while to talk the wife into it.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Su8pack1 said:


> Just ordered a new 2014 Cruze Diesel. Rainforest Green with everything but the sun roof. Always have had diesel trucks, and currently drive a 2002 Duramax bought new, and several John Deere tractors. This will be our first diesel car and looking forward to it. ccasion14: It took a while to talk the wife into it.


Upgraded to the newer style headgaskets in that duramax yet?


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Congrats .. I think you'll both love it


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

My wife loves the diesel powar. She says that she doesn't want to go back to gas.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Excellent choice.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on your new Cruze! We are glad to have you here!


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats! Also had a 02 duramax but unfortunately I sold it a couple months ago.


----------



## Sickdiesel (Apr 17, 2014)

Same here dude, drive 2 duramaxs myself. I test drove one of these the other day and ordered same day! Picking it up tomorrow


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I had a 2004.5 duramax with the LLY and had to do the headgaskets. After they were done I used for 2 years then sold my half to my dad because I was going back to school. Dad still loves it and doesn't know how he ever towed before with a gas truck. Only thing that hurt my feelings was the 500km to $140. In comparison I now go 650-700km in my cruze that only has 2700km on it for $65.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I will get another duramax some day. I would really like to find a nice LLY or LBZ regular cab long bed but around here those are still going for $18k plus.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

DieselMan33 said:


> I will get another duramax some day. I would really like to find a nice LLY or LBZ regular cab long bed but around here those are still going for $18k plus.


Picked mine up for $6k as an ex work truck that a supervisor drove so it was barely worked. Reg cab long box, put 265/75/16 on it and leveling keys. Also put in a ppe tuner (just the economy one). I miss it as well but dont worry, the cruze will take your mind off your duramax with the tq/mpg combination


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Since the weather is warming up I am starting to miss my truck. It was over 500hp and 1000tq so it scooted pretty good.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Now that I'm re-diesel-ized, my next truck will be the Colorado with the V6
diesel. Can't wait til they start building and selling it. Look out Tacoma, you're on your way out!


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the positive comments. They ordered it from the factory today, and said I should see it around the first week of June. Should be some more good discounts by then as it's the end of the current model run. :clap::clap:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Su8pack1, 

Congratulations on your purchase! If you need information such as your build sheet or warranty, please do not hesitate to reach out. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Su8pack1 said:


> Just ordered a new 2014 Cruze Diesel. Rainforest Green with everything but the sun roof. Always have had diesel trucks, and currently drive a 2002 Duramax bought new, and several John Deere tractors. This will be our first diesel car and looking forward to it. ccasion14: It took a while to talk the wife into it.


Welcome to the forum and congrats! Excellent choice!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Well done, lad! Be sure to post a few Kodaks when it arrives.


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome.

I just sold my LMM. I have the same screenname on duramaxforum.


----------

